# Baglas Children; The searcher" Has been accepted by Dorrance!



## W.Goepner (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe This is where I can post this, I hope.

 I do not know if I should be excited or not but I got this e-mail  from David Zeolla, President of Dorrance Publishing co. "Bagla's Children; The Searcher" Has been accepted. I have been assigned a Publishing Services Consultant. I as of yet have not heard from him but I am anxiously awaiting his contact. I can post the form letter I received explaining the details. But it is just the SOP and telling me they are accepting it.

 Oh Boy, Oh boy, Oh boy. 

This is my 243,076 word story. I was not sure if I should post it here for review after sending it to Dorrance. But if I need to work it up or grind it down I will be coming here to get advice. As it stands if published with no changes it will be a paperback of over 620 pages, (by my reckoning). That is taking the number of words divided by the number of lines on the average paperback page, then dividing that by the average number of words per line. Judging by the two books on my desk that is ten words per line and thirty eight lines per page. 

I am still thinking to split it into two books. It is plausible. Please be excited for me. After all it is my first and all.

Bill


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats! I can only hope to have that feeling one day.


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats, but please be aware Dorrance is a subsidiary publisher, which means they will charge you to publish your work.


----------



## dale (Mar 25, 2014)

i'd self-publish before i went through dorrance. and i'm not trying to rain on your parade or anything. i'm just giving you a friendly warning.


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 25, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Congrats, but please be aware Dorrance is a subsidiary publisher, which means they will charge you to publish your work.



Thank you I understand that. The exciting thing for me is they were my first attempt. I might be smelling around the wrong bush with them. But I am willing to listen to the consultant to get my story ready. I was told they do beta reading free of charge. I will see I guess.


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 25, 2014)

dale said:


> i'd self-publish before i went through dorrance. and i'm not trying to rain on your parade or anything. i'm just giving you a friendly warning.



Self publishing is an option, but I know it needs work and I was hoping that their beta read will give me some insight as to what I need to work on.

Thanks for the warning. I am not going to just jump at them and let them run it for me. I do plan on giving them the thousand questions as to why they should handle my story.


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 25, 2014)

I think that I am excited just to be accepted. Of course if they will accept any thing or any one then I could be sorry.


----------



## dale (Mar 25, 2014)

W.Goepner said:


> Thank you I understand that. The exciting thing for me is they were my first attempt. I might be smelling around the wrong bush with them. But I am willing to listen to the consultant to get my story ready. I was told they do beta reading free of charge. I will see I guess.



oh. well, send it out to publishers that don't charge you to publish. and yeah. i understand it's a thrill to get that acceptance email. 
but you gotta watch for the scammers. any publisher that asks for up-front money from you is usually a scam. go here and do the search
and find other publishers to send your work to. see what they think of it.

http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/Search.aspx


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 25, 2014)

dale said:


> oh. well, send it out to publishers that don't charge you to publish. and yeah. i understand it's a thrill to get that acceptance email.
> but you gotta watch for the scammers. any publisher that asks for up-front money from you is usually a scam. go here and do the search
> and find other publishers to send your work to. see what they think of it.
> 
> http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/Search.aspx



 I have not been asked for anything yet. Though they have not said  anything as yet, I believe they will work on percentages. That is what I  an waiting to find out.


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, Guess what. They contacted me. They are sending a proposal. Yes monies up front to beta read, edit, and proofread. Marketing and distribution. I will look it over but most likely not use it. Pout, a flop in the start. Now to find another way up.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 25, 2014)

You might be able to find someone here who would be willing to beta the book for you. Build some relationships, find someone whose opinion you value and ask them. A quick resource for checking out the reputation of potential publishers can be found here:

http://pred-ed.com/


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 26, 2014)

I cannot believe it! 

Dorrance sends me a contract to sign. explaining what they will do for me and my book. Explaining the promotion procedures and the publishing. Not once addressing what I asked of them over the phone. I want to know how much they want for the Beta read, Edit, and Proof read. Before we even start to think of publishing. Nope an open contract stating I must agree to their services before we can talk cost. HELL NO! I will not sign. What do they take me for a fool?


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 26, 2014)

All right where do I post my story for bets reading. I am determined to either self publish or just have it ready to go. 

Any one please Just give me a heads up if any of you wish to read it and coach me on what I need to clean it up. Being it is quite large and might grow by the time we are through let me know if I should send it in chunks.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 26, 2014)

If you look at the top of any page here you will see a tab marked 'Groups' click on that and you be taken to the Groups page (not surprisingly). There you can join the 'Beta Readers' group. That would be your best choice for finding a beta, IMO. Good luck.


----------

